# Is DD coming to tuner 2?



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Is it a software update or a hardware limit? It seems like it could be enabled, but i don't know. Does anyone know for sure if it could be done, and then if possible, Will it be coming in an update??

Mark, Allen, anyone know??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you're talking about the DD PIP bug, the fix is in the works, and hopefully will be out soon. I've seen it work the way it should.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

That will be the one improvement that I am really looking forward to. If it is fixed I will have no more" bugs" to talk about other than the sporadic caller id .:sure:


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, pip bug no. I remember hearing that the 942 will only record Dolby Digital on tuner 1. Did that change? Will it record DD 5.1 on tuner 1 or 2 and at the same time if necessary?

Thanks Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That is the PIP bug - DD being non-functional on tuner 2 when tuner 1 is tuned to a program with DD5.1 audio. This fix is on its way.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

This "BUG" also shows itself if you are recording a show you cant playback a show and have DD during playback...or is this a different bug?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Same bug.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Same bug.


I know I don't completly understand this DD 5.1 / Tuner # 2 bug.

Does it show up in what you record ? In other words, in single user mode does it matter which tuner records a DD 5.1 show? I look in my DVR menu and see a lot of what I have scheduled have the little purple "2". Does that mean it's not going to record the DD 5.1 if it's present ?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It records it but if you want to hear it you have to be watching over the main tuner 1 to hear it. It might mean a lot of swapping pips to get the sound to come out right.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Correct - the DD 5.1 audio is correctly recorded from either tuner.


----------

